# Archery Fox (Short Episode)



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Short video of my last archery fox stand. Always great practice for bigger game!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice shooting !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good shooting and video to go with it!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. and thanks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... to bad you missed him.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. The first one I missed @azpredatorhunter the second one I was shooting through an Ocotillo and didn't weave and arrow through. The second time he came around I was able to elevate myself for a better shot and I hit him in the base of the neck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It looked like he jumped out of the way...lol. you didn't pose for a picture with it. Good shooting then Eric!


----------

